# Radarchron VS Chrony



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Has anyone had luck with the Doppler Radarchron vs the chronographs out there?Are they even close to being on?


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

shoot the five time and then -3fps out of radarchron! that was the guy said on youtube!


----------

